# Private detective firms in Abu Dhabi



## sharonjaan

Hi,

I am looking for an authentic and reliable private detective firm. will be grateful if anyone can provide contact info.
Thanks


----------



## sharonjaan

I wonder when I will get a reply for my query. please help


----------



## Jynxgirl

Private Detective Services ‘Common in UAE’

It is illegal in the uae to be working as a private investigator. 

A quick search comes up with many india investigators saying they have associates in the middle east and the uae but you will have no rights once you hand over any money, as they are illegal in the first place. Suggest if you do find one off the internet, you will in fact be just donating money to a scam artist. 

If something is being done illegally, then I suggest you contact the police investigation team.


----------



## sharonjaan

*private detective*



Jynxgirl said:


> Private Detective Services ‘Common in UAE’
> 
> It is illegal in the uae to be working as a private investigator.
> 
> A quick search comes up with many india investigators saying they have associates in the middle east and the uae but you will have no rights once you hand over any money, as they are illegal in the first place. Suggest if you do find one off the internet, you will in fact be just donating money to a scam artist.
> 
> If something is being done illegally, then I suggest you contact the police investigation team.


Hello Jynxgirl,
Thankyou for taking the time to reply. I came up with the same conclusions after searcing the net. It is just that my freind would like to get in touch with a person she knew long time back in India and is certain that he is living in Abu dhabi. maybe she has to go there herself. Thanks a million


----------

